# what kind of filter is best



## g_low1515 (Apr 12, 2004)

i am getting a 125 gallon tank this weekend and i am going to put 8 rbp in it they are about 2-3". i wanted to know what kind of filter would be best to get? a canstier, wet/dry or ????? and also how much would one cost.


----------



## insomnia (Apr 7, 2004)

Whats your budget? Personally, I wouldn't waste my money on cheaper filters like Aquaclear hangovers type filters and the smaller types. I like the Filstar Xp3, and most large canister filters cause they do the job properly and they're worth the money.


----------



## CB3xCB3 (Mar 14, 2004)

wet/drys cool but canisters are cool too i mean i wouldnt mind keepin a wet/dry if i got room but i dont so yeah canister....im gettin one myself a fluval 404 one


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

I need to order a couple of Canister Filters For my Tank.
do guy's recomend big als..


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i have two cascade 300 hang on back type on a 100 gal that work good but suck

cause when power goes out they stop work in and have to be reprimed manually.

i dont see anything wrong with 2 A/C 500 if you can get a good price on em but

yea get the best your bugget will allow, hang on backs are good to start with but

upgrade asap. im buildin a wet and dry for my tank now cause i have the

resourses to build one cheap but if i didnt i would have 2 a/c 500s, a a/c802

power head, and and nice canister filter


----------



## benhab (Mar 9, 2004)

I've had anaquaclear 500 for probably 10 years or more on an 80 gallon tank it works great , if it's not broke don't fix it . the way I look at it 80 dollars canadian isnt cheap for a filter


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

aqauaclear is deffinately wat i consider the best h.o.b. filters around for ur tnak id go for coupel aquaclears 500's and a small canistar

the aquaclear provide quite good oxygenization and really work good at decloding water and absolutely perfect for dosing ur tank with meds

the canister is also supreme for removing cloudywater also


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I'd recommend a wet/dry or a Rena xp3 its rated up to 175g. I think its the best investment into a cannister filter. It keeps your water crystal clear.


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

con man said:


> aqauaclear is deffinately wat i consider the best h.o.b. filters around for ur tnak id go for coupel aquaclears 500's and a small canistar
> 
> the aquaclear provide quite good oxygenization and really work good at decloding water and absolutely perfect for dosing ur tank with meds
> 
> the canister is also supreme for removing cloudywater also


 i dont agree with ur aquaclear comment..... IMO i think penguin/emperors are the best hang on filters... i only really trust marineland with my fish equipment...after having many other types of filtration on my 55g. i definitly recommend the marineland emp/penguins. they do he job quite well. remember ths is all my opinion. and doesnt nessacairly reflect the views or opinions of the fox news corparation... i mean other p-fury members.
















gl with ur findings.... peace out


----------



## mechanic_joe (Dec 4, 2003)

I too am a big fan of the Emp/penquin filters. On a 125 I would run an emp 400 (or A/C 500) and a large canister filter like a fluval 404 or rena XP3 (I have a magnum 350 and don't recommend them, its too loud). In my opinion, the canister filters are great for mechanical filteration, but hang on the back filters are great for biological filtration (esp the Emp400 with the biowheels) and surface agitation for oxygenation. Remember with Ps your aiming for 8 to 10 times water turnover of the entire tank, in your case 1000 to 1250 gph TOTAL filtration. Just guidelines, but they work well.


----------



## g_low1515 (Apr 12, 2004)

i dont want to spend over $200 on the filters.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

BUBBA said:


> I need to order a couple of Canister Filters For my Tank.
> do guy's recomend big als..


 Shop around, find your best price, and BigAls will beat it.


----------



## Vladimer (Apr 11, 2004)

mechanic_joe said:


> ... In my opinion, the canister filters are great for mechanical filteration, but hang on the back filters are great for biological filtration (esp the Emp400 with the biowheels) and surface agitation for oxygenation. ...


 with that comment i have a question, if i go with a wet/dry filter, should i still go for a hang on filter like a emp400?


----------



## darkling (Dec 30, 2003)

I just moved my gang to a 75g I use an xp2 & emp 400.


----------

